# New Locks



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi Gang,,,
Right, Well it’s almost that time of year that the Longer, Sunnier (Cough Cough) days are fast approaching, & inevitably That will Herald the Longer & Longer times spent away from The Nest as I Shuffle about on my everyday Foreys with lots of Places to See & Explore (Some Old Some New), Lots of People to Eat (Some Old Some New) you all know how it is,,,So my Thoughts have turned to the Security of my precious Home ‘The Nest’ while I’m away for what has often been Half a day or more (Especially if on a Train/Boat Trip or suchlike).
Now obviously we all try & Park Sensibly, Blinds Up, I’ve already got a ‘Strike back’ alarm & imoblizer, I Also link the Both the Passenger & Drivers Door TOGETHER Internally using each of the Handles with a Plastic Coated Wire Rope Bike Lock & Padlock Before exiting the The Nest through the side Habitation Door. BUT ALL of this cannot be seen from the Pesky Inquisitive Opportunist, So None of this is therefore a ‘Deterrent’
SOOOOooo !,,,
I have just Bought 4 of Thease -


1 for Each of the Cab Doors,,& 2 For the Habitation Door.

I am also sorting Extra measures for Roof Hatches & Windows But again I want thease to be Externally Mounted & Visible so have to look ok & Not a Mad Max or Reaper Style add on (HHMMMM, Although !!).
Now I WAS just considering a simple BAR that Locks into a Bracket Either Side & is Easy to stow when not in use. But don’t know.

So, any ideas For Hatces & Windows Gang ?


----------



## harrow (Apr 9, 2018)

You can never be too careful.

:bow:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 9, 2018)

harrow said:


> View attachment 62550
> 
> You can never be too careful.
> 
> :bow:



Oh YESSS, I Wish I had one of those !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 9, 2018)

hairydog said:


> You should have converted a Securicor van. Adding strong locks will possibly be a deterrent. But just as likely suggest there is something worth stealing.
> Cutting out a window or even a bit of bodywork is not difficult, and would be very expensive to repair.



Yeah I know what you mean, But I’m really only trying to concern myself with or combat the opportunist that will probably only be walking around with a Screwdriver, Knife Or small Hammer kinda thing.
& as I said ALL my current measures are Non Visible ones, So could look like a ‘Easy Pickings with High Returns’ from the anticipation of what is carried in our Motorhomes!.
My Thinking is 
‘Hmm, My Screwdriver isn’t going to tackle THAT lock,,Aaahhh BUT Maybe it will That one Over there !’

& we all know that the ‘HINGES’ on the Habitation Door is the Week spot & can be dealt with very quickly with a Hacksaw Blade & a Screwdriver, Hence me suggesting a Bar that goes right across the Door, Covering the Hinges !


----------



## harrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Maybe a locking bar,



:wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 9, 2018)

harrow said:


> Maybe a locking bar,
> 
> View attachment 62551
> 
> :wave:



You see now THATS the kinda thing I was thinking  Matey,,
Now imagine one or Two of those across the door side to side, That also covers the Hinges !.
Same across the Windows.


----------



## harrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> You see now THATS the kinda thing I was thinking  Matey,,
> Now imagine one or Two of those across the door side to side, That also covers the Hinges !.
> Same across the Windows.


I have one on my home garage side door, it also has a bracket in the middle bolted through the door, all braced with 50x50x6mm angle iron inside the door.

I do strongly agree :idea: to make your security visible, so robbers don't even try to get in.

:hammer:


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 9, 2018)

whatever they want they will get through charlie had the yank tank broken into the went through the door causing a lot of damage through the side lockers up into van


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 9, 2018)

oldish hippy said:


> whatever they want they will get through charlie had the yank tank broken into the went through the door causing a lot of damage through the side lockers up into van



Yeah of course they will, We all know that, Especially If they Have The Opportunity, The Time To Do So Without Drawing Attention to themselves, The Persistence, The Determination, & Have more kit than The Screwdriver & The Balls Then Absolutely,,,Can’t combat well organised, Skilled & Possibley Career Criminals, Let’s be honest if anyone was so inclined a wanted a quick few quid from what they could ‘Grab’ then they would Smash the Cab windo & clime in, But as I’ve said a few times now Making it a bit harder at relatively low cost for The Passing Opportunist is kinda Doable in my opinion !.


As I Also indicated earlier, A Removable Bar type thing would go across Hatches, Windows & Doors nicely I think!,


----------



## Tim120 (Apr 9, 2018)

Does the Strikeback have the bright flashing leds? We have the growler which does and makes it very obvious it is alarmed.
If not would it be possibe to fit some even if not connected to the alarm, and maybe a couple of stickers warning the vehicle is alarmed.
Some might see a locking bar as a challenge.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 9, 2018)

Tim120 said:


> Does the Strikeback have the bright flashing leds? We have the growler which does and makes it very obvious it is alarmed.
> If not would it be possibe to fit some even if not connected to the alarm, and maybe a couple of stickers warning the vehicle is alarmed.
> Some might see a locking bar as a challenge.



Hi ya, Yep it’s got a Little LED on the Dash, But I Tend to put my internal screens up especially in Sunny Hot Days, So wouldn’t be able to see it anyway, Yeah got a Cpl of Stickers as well & thease CAN be seen when the blinds are up.

It’s like MANY MANY things isn’t it, Do I ?,,Don’t I ?,,I guess I just don’t want to say ‘Wish i’ Did do something AFTER the fact !.

I’ve just cut the Cab Locks & am going to put them -



There on the Top corner of each of the two cab Doors !

As you can see it is Tucked right out the way, Highly Visible & will stop the frame from being Pryed open to insert a Coathanger or suchlike, Even if they smash a window they STILL can’t open the Door !.


----------



## Tim120 (Apr 9, 2018)

Ours has the dash led plus three external 1. centre of bonnet 2. by the hab door 3. on the rear panel all have a bright/dim setting and can be seen clearly even on sunny days.
That certainly looks good and strong should keep the opportunist out.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 9, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Which are easily good enough to break a window.



Yes your right,,,I know,,,& I said that earlier in post 10 ish I think !. & as easy as that would be for them to do, They STILL wouldn’t be able to OPEN the doors, & would have to Smash the glass out, Then have the added Hassle & Time Of Physically Climeing in & Out again, So it just might put them off trying to get access in the First place!.

Well that’s my thinking, But then again Zombies aren’t Knowen for having Brains (Of their own) !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 9, 2018)

runnach said:


> Hope you didn't bite the hand holding lock for you?



So do I,,,,It was Mine lol lol,


----------



## sasquatch (Apr 9, 2018)

*Warning it can be picked -given time!*

YouTube


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 9, 2018)

sasquatch said:


> YouTube



Yeah I know, Like most Locks I suppose,,,Bit it’s ONE more lock that will (As you quite rightly say) Take Time Or at least Longer than doing a single Van Lock !...
& LUCKILY I haven’t got the ‘Master’ lock,,,I picked up 4 Locks from EBay, Not saying they are better / Worse but Hey.


----------



## runnach (Apr 9, 2018)

A little warning re stickers from a friend in the CID. You are helping crooks by advertising what security features your van has eg ...Sterling alarm may be cat 1 etc but telling low lifes what is fitted and they are clued up enough to make educated guesses to how its wired .....indeed seen as a challenge by some 

Channa


----------



## Rod (Apr 9, 2018)

*emergency*



Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Gang,,,
> Right, Well it’s almost that time of year that the Longer, Sunnier (Cough Cough) days are fast approaching, & inevitably That will Herald the Longer & Longer times spent away from The Nest as I Shuffle about on my everyday Foreys with lots of Places to See & Explore (Some Old Some New), Lots of People to Eat (Some Old Some New) you all know how it is,,,So my Thoughts have turned to the Security of my precious Home ‘The Nest’ while I’m away for what has often been Half a day or more (Especially if on a Train/Boat Trip or suchlike).
> Now obviously we all try & Park Sensibly, Blinds Up, I’ve already got a ‘Strike back’ alarm & imoblizer, I Also link the Both the Passenger & Drivers Door TOGETHER Internally using each of the Handles with a Plastic Coated Wire Rope Bike Lock & Padlock Before exiting the The Nest through the side Habitation Door. BUT ALL of this cannot be seen from the Pesky Inquisitive Opportunist, So None of this is therefore a ‘Deterrent’
> SOOOOooo !,,,
> ...




I would be a little concerned that with those locks on all doors you can be locked into your own motorhome from the outside by pranksters or worse. Need to keep emergency exit under your control


----------



## harrow (Apr 9, 2018)

runnach said:


> Hope you didn't bite the hand holding lock for you?


If he wallops you over the head with one of those locks........

:sleep-040:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah, Funny you should mention that, Rod
 I have 4 Emergency Egress Windows (2 in the Saloon & 2 in the Bedroom) & of course I won’t be using thease Locks for locking myself in at Night, ALTHOUGH thinking about it ‘IF’ I did, it would stop any other lock from being used to lock me in (As you suggested) & I could easily just Wind the Cab Windows Down & Lock/Unlock them from the inside  !...not something I thought about though.

My mate had a Lorry Ratchet Strap tightened horizontally around his Astra Van as he slept in a Lay-by on his way Down to Spain, Woke up & his Trailer had Gone !,,,

I wouldn’t have thought it could happen,,,but it did.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 9, 2018)

So NOW I’ve just got to think about someone with a Mini Digger or Lightsaber !.


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 9, 2018)

Steel roller shutter over hab door and windows, steel mesh over cab doors and windows and skylights. They would see it as a challenge though.

Wouldn't you be better just publicising your alarm system as a visual deterrent but then making one internal area that can't be seen mega secure? If you have a garage you could have internal steel mesh doors and put valuables inside a cage. Of course you would probably need to replace the weight or get a custom chassis built


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 9, 2018)

I did think about putting a cpl of Axel’s on a Shipping Container, But they would probably Nik the Wheels !


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 9, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Steel roller shutter over hab door and windows, steel mesh over cab doors and windows and skylights. They would see it as a challenge though.
> 
> Wouldn't you be better just publicising your alarm system as a visual deterrent but then making one internal area that can't be seen mega secure? If you have a garage you could have internal steel mesh doors and put valuables inside a cage. Of course you would probably need to replace the weight or get a custom chassis built



Yeah I get what you mean, Like a ‘Safe Box’ type thing,
Makes sense !,


----------



## Tim120 (Apr 9, 2018)

Has something happened to make you more security concious?
If anything, what has changed?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 10, 2018)

Tim120 said:


> Has something happened to make you more security concious?
> If anything, what has changed?



Well Nothing has happened yet that has actually affected Me or The Nest, But it’s about ‘Odds’ & I’ve gotten away with it for years now. Besides if you look back over THIS thread alone & the 8 Or So Contributors that have posted there’s 2 examples of actual Motorhome Break ins given & THATS just in this small sample !! (Posts 9 & 21)
Look at the ‘Stolen Motorhome’ Thread & there’s often a new case popping up.


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 10, 2018)

How feasible is it to get text alerts sent to your phone if the alarm is tripped? I don't think its possible for most people to completely safeguard something especially when it can be moved. I have known low loaders go in to a quarry on a weekend and load up the primary dumpers and have them away while nobody was there. Those things were many times the size and weight of any motorhome (50ton Terex and 70ton Cats) so if someone wanted a vehicle its gone.

From what you have posted so far I get the impression its contents you are worried about here but reasonably happy with safeguards for loss of vehicle.

You have to work out what is most likely the target and how you can practically protect it. I know you are full timing but not sure how long you are in a given area at a time, would a storage facility locker be an option for your gear? I am assuming you can get weekly/monthly rentals of these but may well be wrong as have never used them.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 10, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> How feasible is it to get text alerts sent to your phone if the alarm is tripped? I don't think its possible for most people to completely safeguard something especially when it can be moved. I have known low loaders go in to a quarry on a weekend and load up the primary dumpers and have them away while nobody was there. Those things were many times the size and weight of any motorhome (50ton Terex and 70ton Cats) so if someone wanted a vehicle its gone.
> 
> From what you have posted so far I get the impression its contents you are worried about here but reasonably happy with safeguards for loss of vehicle.
> 
> You have to work out what is most likely the target and how you can practically protect it. I know you are full timing but not sure how long you are in a given area at a time, would a storage facility locker be an option for your gear? I am assuming you can get weekly/monthly rentals of these but may well be wrong as have never used them.



Hi ya,
I’ve got a Tracker, & My Alarm & Immobiliser is ‘Meant’ to be a Good one with ALL Side hatches & Rear Box being protected with it, The Nest is a 5 Ton 3 Axeled (6 Wheeled) 30ft Long Vehicle So needs a BIG recovery vehicle or Flatbed & SHED LOADS OF SPACE a round it if it was going to be ‘Lifted’, so NOT ‘Overly’ concerned with actual Vehicle Theft persay. My Steering Wheel Obviously has a lock on it But it Also has a Coated Wire Rope Lock through it & Also Passes through BOTH cab door internal Handles as described in my original post.
I just Want to make it a bit more Difficult for Scrotes to actually NOT get IN to My home in the first place & hope that they choose the Softer & Easier option for their efforts & if fitting a few Relatively inexpensive locks can achieve that, Then I think it’s Worth it.
Yeah I’m a Fulltimer, Have Been for Years now, So I Need what I have onboard, Not Stored,,if it’s Stored then I Don’t Need it, & I can’t see the sense in Paying for something I Don’t Need!


----------



## TeamRienza (Apr 10, 2018)

Slightly diverging from the physical side of protection, and looking at deterring the opportunist, when leaving the van we leave windscreen and side windows uncovered. The rear bedroom windows have the blinds closed and the connecting door closed. An open book is placed on the table along with a pair of glasses and a mug. The radio is on. Hopefully a picture of occupation is created. I sometimes feel that all screens closed tends to indicate the van is empty, more so here in the Uk than France etc where closed screens are more common.

We do use a strikeback alarm, also a steel cable from drivers seat (reversed) through the steering wheel closed with a padlock. Steering lock engaged and stop lock pro fitted and a tracker on board. There is a safe, but not all the important items are stored in it.

I still feel the break in is a more likely occurrence, hence the first paragraph. Needless to say we also only take essential items with us and phones or other valuables we can ‘afford’ to lose.

Davy


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi ya,
Yeah I gave some thought to the ‘Screens UP or DOWN’ options, & Chose To CLOSE them all as The Nest is Kinda Open Plan, No internal Doors, So you can easily see right through!.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah You’re probably right,
 I just don’t see it as overacting if I Now after all this time decide to take a few extra precautions against Break ins or the potential Theft of My Home.


----------



## Hen on the Nest (Apr 11, 2018)

At the end of the day, the Nest is our ONLY home, it contains all that we have and hold dear.
I don’t quite see the problem with adding a little extra security for our peace of mind.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 11, 2018)

Out of interest I wonder how many Members/People Have just got Let’s say a SINGLE Yale type Lock that goes into a SINGLE Keep on EACH of The SINGLE GLASSED Doors (Let’s say Front, Back, & Patio) that access Their House/Home, I mean Just ONE lock per Door, Don’t include the Multi Lugged Bar catches that you get on Double Glased Or Patio Doors. (Think Van Door equivalent single catch).
By that I mean NO EXTRA SECURITY ANY KIND fitted on that door to their Home other than the SINGLE KEY LOCK fitted. So NO BOLTS, NO DEAD LOCKS, NO CHAINS (Again think Standerd Van Door with 30/40% Single glassed window section That makes up that Access point). 
& I wonder if them THEN deciding to fit an EXTRA Bolt or Lock to THAT door on their House / Home would generate the same Kinda responses like ‘Taking a chill pill’  ‘Some might see the Extra Lock as a Challenge’ ‘Highlights there’s something worth Nicking inside ’. & so on ?.

(Not Necessarily direct quotes, Just outlines my interpretation of responses)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah,,,Ok,


----------



## REC (Apr 12, 2018)

In the end you have to do what you feel comfortable with. As you say, it's a hopeful deterrent if you have some visible extras. I love the bright yellow steering wheel lock we have, for that reason! We had extra locks put on our self converted van after someone tried to break in and managed to open the passenger door. Unfortunately for him, we were asleep inside and I shouted when the inside light came on and woke me....think he was after tools. ( The problem with a "stealth camper") He ran away empty handed..


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 12, 2018)

Every time I see the title I think you are having a hair transplant :rolleyes2:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 19, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> Every time I see the title I think you are having a hair transplant :rolleyes2:



Funny you should mention that,,,,I Once looked into having a Full head of Flowing Locks again by having my current Baldness re planted with Hair taken from my Back,,,But I couldn’t get the Platts out.

Well as far as the Locks go, I’ve now put Two more on the Habitation Doors. ALL 4 Locks are currently just ‘Stuck on’ With Puraflex 40 (Oh I love the stuff) & have all got Temporary Screws in until I get the Bolts & Backing Pads, But wanted to ‘Stick’ them to the METAL Doors & Coachworks rather than just the New Paint   & Haven’t Finished yet !. 


I’ve just ordered 10 more lol lol lol (Really I have,,,,Oh Don’t Ask Lol Lol !)
Now I can at least Put the 2nd Coat of Paint on & Finnish ALL the Paintwork On The Nest in this Lovely Weather...


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 19, 2018)

They look BRILLIANT!...

Very nice in fact, How much is the ‘Fitted’ price for one of those Beuties matey ?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 19, 2018)

They look real Quality,,,

Just had a Peek at the Website & they’re around the £95 EACH, Supply only & start at £145 ish EACH Fitted, Fantastic Looking Locks, But a tad expensive for My Pocket,
I just Bought 4 Locks as Shown Earlier & Have orders a further 10 as well at a price that suited me, But the compromise was They don’t obviously look as Nice !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 4, 2018)

Well,,,I Know that they are not everyone’s Preferred or even liked Solution But All 4 of The Nests Extra Locks are Fitted & Painted, & I am very happy with them.
So it’s a Beautiful Day, I’m at a Good Oark up outside The little Village & I’m going to Lock Up & Have a Wander to see what it has to offer in the way of Grub !.






I hope it’s here when I get back !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 4, 2018)

Well done that man, Job done 

Now you deserve a strong coffee and some nice grub for lunch.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 4, 2018)

hairydog said:


> I'd say that the compromise is not that at all.
> 
> The compromise is that they can only be used when the vehicle is unoccupied, so they represent a clear signal to any thief that this is:
> 
> ...




I ‘Can if I choose to’ Fit the Locks on The Habitation Door, Drivers Door, Then On entertaining the vehicle from the Passengers door Wind the Window Down & Insert the lock before then winding the Window back up easily enough with me inside,
So The  Statment You Made is Rubbish, & just makes you look a Fool,,,,(as some might say !)

& Although I have Escape Windows I really don’t relish the idea of Locking myself in so Doubt that will happen.
There on now, So I will just have to join the back of the Que of Wouldbe Thieves when I return to the Nest from my Wanderings.


----------



## izwozral (May 4, 2018)

harrow said:


> Maybe a locking bar,
> 
> View attachment 62551
> 
> :wave:




That would be pretty funny if the door opened inwards!


----------

